# Turkey Curry (as good as a takeaway!)



## mrjv (Mar 11, 2009)

This is a great tasting curry, a bit like a balti / buna / rogan josh - except you will know exactly what has gone into it! Once cooked, it can be bagged up and these will do as lunchtime meals for the week (or, now that I am on a low-carb diet; just post-workout meals....) :cool2:

*Ingredients and nutrition (sorry Peg...)*

see attachment

*Method:*


Boil Broccoli (300g), carrots (200g), peas (200g) for about 10-15 mins and leave to drain. While boiling veg do the following:

Cut up turkey breasts (1kg) (chicken or other meat - if you like) into appropriately sized chunks.

Add 5 grams of the oil to a very large frying pan (coconut works well, but olive etc. ok) and melt over heat.

Add turkey and spread over the base of the pan.

Add boiling water until turkey is almost covered.

Simmer for 5 minutes, then turn; simmer for another 5 minutes.

Turn off heat. While turkey / veg is simmering, do the following:


Peel then chop 6 large onions (800g)

Chop 300g of capsicum peppers (green / red / mixed).

Add 20g oil to a very large copper-bottomed pan / caldren (if you do not have one - get one!) and heat.

Add Onion and peppers and fry on a high-heat stirring often until brown tinges appear on some of the onions.

Add 130g of garlic and ginger mix (most asian supermarkets sell this in big jars cheaply).

Stir for about 30 seconds. Smell that ginger + garlic - mmmm - will strip your corneas off if you get too close.

Add two tins of plum / chopped tomatoes in juice.

Stir for another 10 seconds then add 40g of cummin powder..

Stir, then plop in your turkey along with the water that you cooked it in.

Stir until boiling.

Plop in Vegetables and stir (carefully and gently) until boiling.

Stir in 40g of Garam Masala.

Add some salt / pepper / chilli to taste. I find that the red chilli seeds are best + lots of them!



Serve immediately, or let cool and bag it up. I find that this makes about 3.5 kilos of curry, so you can weigh out 500g bags.

Best of luck!


----------

